
Water Out of the Tailpipe: A New Class of Electric Car Gains Traction - Osiris30
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/07/22/automobiles/water-out-the-tailpipe-a-new-class-of-electric-car-gains-traction.html?_r=0&referer=http://asymcar.com/r/?p=3004
======
CarolineW
Substantial discussion from yesterday:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12151393](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12151393)
(50 comments)

